# Continental to blade fuse box change



## Rockerboots (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi all,
My Hymer camp 55`s 12v system has this 4 way continental fuse box fitted but i would like to change it for a blade fuse box.

This should be a simple job but i want to ask a couple of questions before i continue.

Firstly the 3 white 8amp fuses and the red 16amp fuse, what blade fuses should i use to replace them ? as i`ve noticed the nearest blade to the 8 amp is 7.5 & 15 nearest to the 16amp. 

Secondly, in the pic there is what looks like a copper or brass bridge between two of the 8amp fuses. How do i get around this.

Many thanks Andy


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

It should not be a problem. The rates are close and better down than up. 
The bridge should also not be a problem you can link the two to gether using a piggy back terminal.

Best to use crimp connectors using a decent crimper.

Andy


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

All the bits you need are available from >vehicle wiringproducts< who I have found to be excellent.


----------



## Rockerboots (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi,
thanks for the help here, the fuse ratings were as i thought, i didn`t know about the piggyback connectors so thanks for that.

Had a look at the web link, a very useful site.

Many thanks Andy


----------

